# Took the Caywood out



## stabow (Oct 27, 2015)

Took the Caywood out for a little wet weather hunting.


----------



## JustUs4All (Oct 27, 2015)

Pretty.  I like.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 27, 2015)

Beauty of a weapon.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 27, 2015)

Beautiful gun and great pic!


----------



## RNC (Nov 6, 2015)

stabow said:


> Took the Caywood out for a little wet weather hunting.



We need some details on the rifle and the hunt


----------



## fflintlock (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice, I see it worked out quite well.


----------



## stabow (Nov 9, 2015)

RNC the gun is a 62 cal smooth bore English fowler by Caywood load was equal amount of powder and shot, 1 1/4 oz of #6 shot and same volume of  2f powder had a light rain going on and off that day was using a cows knee to help keep the powder dry. Wanted to try it out in some wet weather and bang around the woods.


----------

